
Ask HN: What do you think of my idea: voice driven presentations - fiokoden
So if I am on stage, the correct presentation slide is displayed during my speech.<p>So I don&#x27;t have to fiddle with a remote control.
======
itamarst
Options:

1\. It progresses based on content. Likely outcome: it randomly changes slides
when you use a phrase too early.

2\. It progresses based on specific command, e.g. "ok, next slide." Likely
outcome: some joker in the audience will start shouting "OK NEXT SLIDE".

I'd stick to the remote.

------
PaulHoule
It might be fun, but the remote is not that bad.

I have a Logitech remote that fits easily in the palm and has forward and next
buttons that are easy to find by touch. It has a laser pointer too.

